# WTB: Alpine RUX-C701 Controller



## speedtoys (Oct 12, 2014)

Greetings:

I'm finally putting together a stack of old (MY2000'ish) Alpine gear that I had in a competition Jeep Gr Cherokee back then..and has been kept nice in boxes.

I have an INA-W900 HU in the RX8 already, but I do not have the controller for it. Way back yonder, the HU did this for me. I still -have- that HU, but do not want the flip up screen anymore.

I could do without the imprint, and roadeq of the newer units..the H701 is still good enough for me I think..considering I want to stick with all of the old school gear I have.

But what about the old school flip up Single-DIN HU? Got sick of it blocking the AC vents...and the mechanism that raises it, needs repair..again. 


So...I hope I'm not in the wrong for asking to buy one of these, if anyone has one. Ebay is dry.

I will follow up with my Amp inventory and driver models..just to keep it old school. 


Thanks!


----------

